# Good Tip This Morning



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Got a ping in the burbs about 6 minutes away. Pax sent a message while I was in route. The first Uber had cancelled and she was panicking because she had to catch a bus. Waze said the trip would be 7 minutes and the bus left in 8 minutes. Anyway, got to the bus just in time, pulled in blocking the bus from leaving so she made it. $6 fare but $20 tip (cash) .


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

I've been blessed with several nice tips in the six weeks I've been operating. At least six that were $20 or over. Culminating with my first $100 tip Friday night. I'm sure i could go my whole life and never get a $100 tip again. Those $20 tips can make the difference between a bad night and an acceptable night, or an acceptable night and an awesome night, (or day), can't they?


----------

